# Doe with bloody discharge when coming to heat



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I picked up my friend's doe after she was bred to an outside buck and noticed bloody residue on her tail. The buck's owner and the doe's owner said that she had bloody discharge right before coming to heat both times she was cycling. I don't think this is normal. Any ideas??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

um wonder abt cysts is she indeed pg now?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

She was with a buck and was bred, pregnancy not confirmed. I was wondering if a cyst would cause a bloody discharge, I thought it was effecting cycle times to be irregular and the ability to settle. Hmmmmmm. 

Jana


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I was talking to my vet a while back, and she said that some (rare) does just have bloody heats. Strange, huh?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

That is strange.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

read this as Vicki answered this very question
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=326650


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Sondra, 

thank you, that is very helpful. I am just wondering how come she had the discharge twice a month apart?


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Was she bred those months?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

She was at the owners's place and came to heat once there with the blood show (I understand this is NOT part of the heat and somethign is wrong). She could have been exposed to a mini togg buckling there and bred by him. Then she went to the breeder of the buck she was supposed to be bred to and this breeder waited for about a month for her to come into heat - again with bloody discharge. She was pen bred so I assume that the buck could have bred her and she aborted again, and both times the show was not meat but abortion? From what Vicki said this is the only scenario that makes sence. Two blood shows, two abortions, bred by different buck each time. THe Nubian buck at the breeder, however, mounted and bred her during this discharge period. I wonder if the discharge has similar smell to the bucks as heat would? 

Jana


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

But she hadn't been bred 3 weeks before the first bloody show, right? So that couldn't be an abortion? Has she had bloody discharge since the most recent breeding? As for the smell, I don't know that they much care. They like me that time of the month, too--blech!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The only time a doe has an open cervix is when she is kidding and when she is in heat. So if the blood is coming from the uterus, if it's a uterine infection than it would be dead brown blood. Fresh red blood likely means an abortion or, she had ripped her cervix and the opening cervix broke scar tissue or a cyst, or polyp on the cervix it'self? Course none of us knows for sure, one of those times putting up a speculum and looking to see what is what is best. Blood test and see if you have a pregnancy. Vicki


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Vicki, the open cervix makes complete sense. The discharge is darker blood, not fresh red blood. 
I could not figure out why it would only occur when a doe was coming to heat but now you have explained that part. Thank you !


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

One more question, would the infection discharge have a foul odor to it? I assume it would? There is no odor with her discharge.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

not necessarily,


----------

